# Saggy Seat - a fix is apparently now in place



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

I've put this up here for more visibility so feel free to move it if you wish.

However, I have been told that Audi now have a fix for the saggy seat problem. I spoke to one of the senior bods at the dealer and he said that their master tech had been on a training course where they have confirmed that a fix is imminent. I believe it will involve replacing the base with a firmer cushion and possibly a rework of the seat pattern. They were unsure but did say that a solution had now been found.

Hopefully my car will be one of the first they do and hopefully it will be in the next week or so.

I found this out this morning and it's the most positive news I've heard on the matter. I'll update again when I know more.


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Ouch, my car is not in warranty (just mobility). So could you ask if is the saggy seats issue for non warantied cars?


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

*air raid siren*

bookmarked  I'll check this topic like 97x a day now, curse you [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Interesting stuff. My car is going in on Tuesday (21st April) to install my LED headlights - I'll ask them if they know anything about this. The dealership is operated by the Belgian importer, so I would hope they know.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

hehe, I'd be suprised....to me, it seems that Belgian companies ( so not only car-dealers ) are always the last to know. It could be due to the fact that the people working there actualy don't give a rats ass. They get paid at the end of the month, and that's it. No real enthusiasts anymore...

But hopefully, I'm wrong :?


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

shamster said:


> I've put this up here for more visibility so feel free to move it if you wish.
> 
> However, I have been told that Audi now have a fix for the saggy seat problem. I spoke to one of the senior bods at the dealer and he said that their master tech had been on a training course where they have confirmed that a fix is imminent. I believe it will involve replacing the base with a firmer cushion and possibly a rework of the seat pattern. They were unsure but did say that a solution had now been found.
> 
> ...


Make sure you get a fix, campain or TSb number when you get yours fixed so we can use that to action our dealers!!


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

So, dumb question, but does your car need to be under warranty to qualify for this?

Mine's not saggy, but also doesn't get driven much.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Great news if its true.....I am a little sceptical however :? I have been waiting 2 years for my local dealer to come back to me.


----------



## Kvn22 (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Kvn22 (Mar 20, 2009)

I had my seat replaced once already on my brand new TT (800 miles), I swear not even 15 minutes from me taking off from the Audi dealer the NEW seat looked like @hittttttttt already. I cannot believe AUDI guys. I hope this solution is REAL.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This has been said at least 4 times before, so like other I'll believe when it starts happening on mass.


----------



## legis (Jul 29, 2008)

I can confirm this. My dealer took pictures of mine a few weeks ago, and they just called back. Audi Germany has confirmed that this is a problem, and they have a new seat ready for production. Dealers should be able to place orders starting Week 22 (in 5 weeks). So start preparing your dealers for placing those orders 8)


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

legis said:


> I can confirm this. My dealer took pictures of mine a few weeks ago, and they just called back. Audi Germany has confirmed that this is a problem, and they have a new seat ready for production. Dealers should be able to place orders starting Week 22 (in 5 weeks). So start preparing your dealers for placing those orders 8)


Is there no TSB or Campaign number for this?


----------



## legis (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't ask about that I'm afraid but it will be a free replacement. No charge to the customer.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/en+masse

:roll:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/en+masse
> 
> :roll:


which is french for 'mass' :?


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

im going to my dealer next week, and both my seats are sagging....

so i hope they will do something.... plus i still need to do the recall for the windows..... keep you guys posted on the seats issue


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

Latest update on this - it looks like the fix will be implemented at the dealership and it looks like a new base has to be ordered. However it will probably be 2-3 weeks before they are able to do it rather than the week I was hoping for - they have started the ball rolling with Audi. I'm just glad that something is finally being done about it.

The proof of the pudding is in the eating though.

Sorry - no TSB number - once it's done I'll post it up.


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

Still watching this, as most dealers here (pretend to) don't know about a fix.

I'd still like a fix number if anyone can quote it.

*bump*


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well i dont know what dealership you guys go to but 3 weeks ago i had my first service on the car, i made it clear that im not even 10 stone and my seat looks like it needs a hell of a lot of Botox but only the drivers side as the passengers is fine. they took some photos last week when i had a chance and now they are replacing it free of chance no hassle and were "glad" i raised this issue. New bottom part of the seat is on order and will have it fitted in the next couple weeks. not sure what all the fuss has been about trying to get the sagging seats fixed


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

McKenzie said:


> Well i dont know what dealership you guys go to but 3 weeks ago i had my first service on the car, i made it clear that im not even 10 stone and my seat looks like it needs a hell of a lot of Botox but only the drivers side as the passengers is fine. they took some photos last week when i had a chance and now they are replacing it free of chance no hassle and were "glad" i raised this issue. New bottom part of the seat is on order and will have it fitted in the next couple weeks. not sure what all the fuss has been about trying to get the sagging seats fixed


The fuss is because, in the past, people have had a repair, only for the problem to return a short while after. Hence, we consider it to be a fundamental design problem.
Hopefully, you've had a proper fix with a new seat squab.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well with any luck i hopefull will get the right fix. if not i will ask for it to be redone, i will let you know what becomes of the whole situation.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just checked on the system and it still lists no part change for the seats as of 1st June.
Audi haven't changed/fixed anything as far as i can see.

Dealers have no TSB, ACS have no campaign.

So I'll ask again, those that have dealers that "claim" to have a fix post the names ups. I'll get the product development manager for the TT to give them a call as hes not aware of anything.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Just checked on the system and it still lists no part change for the seats as of 1st June.
> Audi haven't changed/fixed anything as far as i can see.
> 
> Dealers have no TSB, ACS have no campaign.
> ...


So, my 'fix' is on back order at Camberley Audi. I'm told it's a 'kit' of parts to fix the problem. New leather and base unit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

There is a secret TB, Audi wont given me the number.
Not talked to ACS, they'd swear blind Audi doesn't exist if asked.

Each person needs to go back to their dealer, dealer will REDO and submit to AUK via DISS for approval.
THIS IS NOT A GUARANTEED REPLACEMENT.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> There is a secret TB, Audi wont given me the number.
> Not talked to ACS, they'd swear blind Audi doesn't exist if asked.
> 
> Each person needs to go back to their dealer, dealer will REDO and submit to AUK via DISS for approval.
> THIS IS NOT A GUARANTEED REPLACEMENT.


Tosh, this is what happened to me. My original complaint has been on DISS since 2007. My dealer took another photo and re-submitted a DISS report. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see if later model have better seats. Maybe from MY10?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> It'll be interesting to see if later model have better seats. Maybe from MY10?


MY10 is on the system now, still not showing anything different








.


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm booked in on monday for the fix. I'll let you know what happens. At the moment they are suggesting that the drivers side is all they have ordered up but I am meeting the aftersales mgr when I drop it off and he's pretty on the ball so hopefully he'll sort out both sides.


----------



## proport (Jan 9, 2009)

Tosh - looking at the diagram above, the seat bottom looks to have a different design. Is that the case or is it just the drawing?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, its showing both padding and coverings.
Seat base is the same for every car inc RS - no changes/revisions listed.


----------



## Howdy-TT (Oct 1, 2008)

Iain - any chance of some pics of your new base?


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

Lain CongraTTs on the new seat but why did they only change the driver and not the passenger? in time if you have anyone in the car it too will sag! You would think while there they would replace both specially since they look different. I wonder if that is going to be the main practice of the dealerships? to only replace the sagging one ! If it is a design flaw that inhibits it's ability to keep it's shape then they should replace both.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

without try to sound difficult......why is it only the "leather" seats if its a padding problem?
seat base is the same for every car.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

My fix kit is on back order. Based on the above description, I'm wondering if I want to go ahead now. I want both front seats to match, and the seat is really comfy - just sags. Don't want to lose the comfort. What to do? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hold fire and let the dealers practice on other fools cars to start with :wink:


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

My car is there now, same place as Iains. I am hoping that there isn't too much of a difference between the passenger and drivers side. I have already said that I will be concerned if the seat leather doesn't match. However, they only have the kit for the drivers side so I guess I'll have to see how it goes. :roll:

I've also told them about the headunit CD/error/service fault and that it was a known issue. I was asked if I played my own CD's or if I used originals. It is a mix of the two but I was told that CD's you burn yourself can cause problems. Even though I supplied them with the TSB pdf for that problem. :roll:


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are photos taken earlier today when the car came back. It was taken 5 minutes after the driver got out. The seat repair kit they have used also includes new leather for the side bolster base. The first picture shows a small gap between the base and the side that a previous poster talked about. However, the new seatbase feels firmer than the original. The leather seems slightly different. It is more like the BMW Montana leather i.e. slightly grainy. Although the colour seems to be slightly out in the first photo I think it's ok but will do a closer inspection tomorrow.

Time will tell how long this fix lasts.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks like it's sagging already :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

robokn said:


> Looks like it's sagging already :roll: :roll: :roll:


I was hoping it would look perfect when I got it back but if it stays like that I'll be happy.


----------



## proport (Jan 9, 2009)

WAIT A MINUTE... when you said "grainy" I had a thought.... The leather on say the s-line anyway is "fine nappa leather"... which basically is from sheep and there's basically NO grain.... it's thinner, softer, and finer... could it be that the "fix" is to replace the seat bottom with a less quality leather which is thicker and may hold up against the sag better?

... for example, they see the problem but won't put the money into really fixing it.... and want to patch it and shut some people up cheaply? If this is the case, I certainly wouldn't want different grades of leather on the same seat...... Just a thought...


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Why the hell would a little wear on the leather would require taking it to your dealer to rip your leather seats and have it put back together? Do a lot of you spend all your time examining your car seats and exterior with a magnifying glass instead of driving it? No wonder TT owners get such a bad rep as a car for posers :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Your seats are obviously not sagging then as it is quite apparent and looks shite and 
this was happening after ONE months use, sore point on here even more so on the r8 forums
as they have the same seats


----------



## martingibson1979 (Jun 22, 2009)

I went to collect my car today, I was expecting both sagging seats to be repaired and to my surprise found that only the drivers' seat had been fixed.

When I say "fixed" I am meaning fixed by Audi's standards! I almost had a flaming heart attack when I saw the seat base sticks out like a saw thumb! I was so shocked I left my car there and got a cab home as I felt there was a danger of me losing my rag if the member of staff continued to tell me he couldn't see any colour difference!

I have arranged a meeting with the Manager tomorrow to discuss the matter.

I think the only real fix is to have all the leather replaced at the same time and if this doesn't happen I will take legal action.


----------

